# Can You Help A Novice?



## rws7777 (Apr 26, 2004)

I am absolutely new to this Russian watch buying game and I was wondering if you could give me the benefit of your combined experience.

I am really interested in buying a Poljot and have almost decided to buy an Albatros and possibly a steel bracelet as a bit of an extra. (would a polished one be the best buy for this watch?)

Can you please tell me if these watches really are as good as I hear they are and are there any pit falls to avoid for the first time Russian buyer?

Any help will be very much appriciated!

Thanks.

Roy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Roy,

Poljot watches are very good in terms of quality and value, especially if bought from a dealer that provides good support.

I know people buy them from Russia and find things difficult if a problem arises.

A Poljot can develop a fault like any new watch and it's good to have local support if that happens.

Buy from Roy and get that local support.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome Roy









I myself have bought Russian watches from Russia and had a few probs,and have had to look to Roy for help.

Poljot Chronographs are excellent VFM,I have never had one go wrong.

My advice buy from Roy,excellent back up if things go wrong


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy welcome to the forum - any Poljot is a good but especially if it has the 3133 movement or its variants (31679 31692).

The Albatros is a great looking watch an would look good on polished steel, forum member Gary has a similar watch (Blue Angels) on a polished steel bracelet ... check out his post for a good picture.

I prefer the Shturmanskie chronographs myself, they are not as fussy as the Albatross et al, they also look good on a Poljot fighter bracelet.

I especially like the one with the three silver sub-dials for sale on RLT Watches


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome Roy









I'm sure raketakat will be along shortly to offer you some advise. He's the Russian watch guru









I have two Poljot's, an Aviator and an SS-18 and am very happy with both of them. They're certainly several orders of magnitude better quality than any of my other Russian watches (from Raketa, Vostok, Slava, Orion, Dolphin and Rekord).

And remember, if you buy one from RLT, in the highly unlikely event of anything being wrong with it, Roy (Taylor) will make it right. His customer service is exemplary.

Good luck, and let us know what you buy (with pictures too







)


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Buy a Russian watch by all means, they certainly are value for money but don't buy direct. I bought a Molniya direct December 2003. Last I heard it was still on it's way.









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm sure raketakat will be along shortly to offer you some advise. He's the Russian watch guru


 I am honoured














.

I've become a spare part on this forum. It's all been said.

Welcome Roy. Hope you enjoy your Poljot chrono. You can't go far wrong at the price







.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome Roy

I think the Russian watches are superb VFM, although I haven't got any myself









As already has been stated Roy Taylor is an absolute gent to deal with.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You're all making me blush.









Welcome Roy ,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy, are the display backs for ..say, just as an example







the Aviator chrono available as a separate part item ?

Jason


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Jason, display backs can be bought seperatly for some models.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting.......thanks Roy..

Jason


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Dont do it Jason









If it is for the watch I think it is









I think IMO the is Aviator nicer without a display back









But what do I know


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree Alex. Its nice for watches to keep some of their mystery







.

I suppose you can always swop it back though







.

"A watch is like making love to a beautiful lady," as Swiss Toni would say. Sometimes you want to be teased and other times you want it brazen.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nowt wrong with display backs.I always thought a real pilot watch would not have one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I always thought a real pilot watch would not have one


 I know what your saying Alex but I do like them....my only display back watch is that Pannie Apoagum and the movement isnt that interesting...but I thought a chrono might be ? like da man said I can always change it back....cant cost much more than a couple of quid, right?
















Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not much going on in there though Jason
















If you want want go for it


----------

